

Node.js screencasts : Nodecasts.org - briandek
http://nodecasts.org/

======
blehn
I still don't understand the benefit (for the user) of the screencast format
for programming tutorials vs plain old text and code snippets/screenshots. In
some cases, the screencast might be helpful as a supplemental format, but
otherwise I find them to be frustrating. For example, if I want to study some
code for a longer duration than the author allows, I have to pause the
screencast. But, of course, I often pause too late and have to scrub backwards
and/or rewatch portions of the video to find that point again. With a text
tutorial, I can follow at my own pace, quickly find where I left off,
copy+paste code, etc.

Edit: All that said, anyone who takes the time to teach others, regardless of
the format, deserves a lot of credit.

~~~
petercooper
_I still don't understand the benefit (for the user) of the screencast format
for programming tutorials vs plain old text and code snippets/screenshots._

Emphasis on the word "I." Some people don't "get" books. Some people don't
"get" e-mail newsletters. Some people don't "get" movies. Some people find in-
person, live presentations useless to learn from.

Different strokes for different folks.

Video has an interesting psychological effect for many users. Most of us have
grown up watching a fair bit of TV and, often, watching a lot more TV than
reading books. There can be some comfort and ease with video versus reading,
at least to build motivation and to "get going" with a topic. But, of course,
not for everyone.

------
atonse
I generally like screencasts because they're small tidbits and I usually
remember the gist of how something is done.

As an aside, you can use -O with curl to save the file as the filename,
instead of having to redirect the output and rewrite the filename

So instead of this: curl <http://nodejs.org/dist/node-v0.2.3.tar.gz> >
node-v0.2.3.tar.gz

You can just write this: curl -O <http://nodejs.org/dist/node-v0.2.3.tar.gz>

for the same effect.

~~~
dlsspy
curl <http://nodejs.org/dist/node-v0.2.3.tar.gz> | tar xzvf -

------
div
Nice job. A small nitpick maybe, but the sound level of the intro and outro is
very disproportionate to the rest of the screencast's sound. Quite unpleasant
when wearing headphones.

That said, I'm looking forward to the next one, subscribed to the youtube
channel.

------
steven_h
I enjoy screencasts, but I really can't understand what Mr. Macedo is saying
in his screencast.

I enjoyed the RoR screencasts because I didn't really need to watch them, I
could just listen and work in another window.

This would be a great idea if Mr. Macedo spoke in better English, it's not
something he can control but it's a big deal from a final product viewpoint.

~~~
moqalib
Mr. Macedo speaks perfectly comprehensible English. I understood every single
word he uttered. Your comment is unnecessary and hurtful. What would be a
"great idea" is if you added value somewhere instead of putting people down.

Mr. Macedo keep up the great job!

------
shawndumas
Well done. I am excited for more. [bookmarked] (And I love the accent. The
presenter speaks english very well, and the accent does not detract in the
least, but it adds an interesting texture.)

